# my 'poor mans' version of an enlargment.



## theadamsociety (Apr 29, 2008)

I put my photo into photoshop and kept cropping down pieces until I ended up with 64 pieces all at the 4 by 6 aspect ratio. Than.. I printed them. I realize this has probably been done. Im planning on doing something artistic with it, either directly on the wall or put some fabric on a thin piece of wood and make it art decor. Hope you like it.

It's about 2.666 feet tall and 4 feet wide.. i think


----------



## Early (Apr 29, 2008)

That is much work!  I envy you your patience.


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 29, 2008)

Very cool idea. I hope you'll show us what you did with it when done.


----------



## theadamsociety (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks, and i'll definitely post whatever It ends up as!


----------

